# elevated creatinine kinase ICD 9



## soprano

What is the code for elevated creatinine kinase? I'm not sure if I should code 790.5 (other nonspecific abnormal serum enzyme levels) or 790.6 (other abnormal blood chemistry)


----------



## Stefanie

What about 794.4?


----------



## pbsclaims

*794.4*

I work for Transplant program in Puerto Rico, and i use code 794.4 for elevated creatinine levels.  


Carmen S Santiago Nieves
Medical Biller


----------



## JulesofColorado

We code as 790.5


----------



## NanaT

Shouldn't you check with the lab tech to verify that the test they are running is specific to what you are coding?


----------

